# Be it ever so humble there's no place like home !!



## Tenn (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally back from the big trip west to visit the grandkids and thought I'd show you the walnut letter opener my son in law made on his scroll saw while we were there.
Everything looks good so far on the forum improvements ::thumbzup:: 
I'll probably be quiet a bit until I get caught up again...jet lag.

I really like the improvements so far good job Nelson ;0


----------

